# Modified insurance



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Just went through my renewal.....

compared Tett Hamilton with Liv Vic, and consistent with other peoples findings TH were dearer than LV. TH want to understand the modifications and LV clearly arent really fussed. 

quotes were LV £1420 vs TH £1850...

so why did I go for the dearer policy with TH? Well apart from the fabulous service arranged by JasonO  . Because with TH the mods are not only declared but importantly they are insured at an agreed maximum value.

So I wonder? If people are happy with a lower quote (whether the mods are declared or not) are they also happy that they know what the payout value would be in a worst case?


cheers
HHarry


----------



## Trevor (Jul 2, 2002)

When you 'say' insured. Are you sure your insurer is insuring what you think they are? 

I.e. have you _directly_ asked them in writing that in the event of theft/accident they would source and replace all your after market parts with like for like? You've also got to realise that sometimes they are happy because dealer parts can be A LOT more expensive than aftermarket stuff, e.g. Wheels and spoilers can be 1/3rd of the price aftermarket than main dealer... not that in this case you'd be getting a policy discount mind you !!!! 

Most insurers just want to know every little details simply so they can use it against you and allow them to keep a straight voice when they blert out their ridiculous quotation. I think they also bank on you doing more stuff throughout the year and calling them up so they can get out their calculator and add another 10%.... free money....

T


----------



## Harry (Sep 1, 2002)

Trevor said:


> *When you 'say' insured. Are you sure your insurer is insuring what you think they are?
> 
> I.e. have you _directly_ asked them in writing that in the event of theft/accident they would source and replace all your after market parts with like for like? You've also got to realise that sometimes they are happy because dealer parts can be A LOT more expensive than aftermarket stuff, e.g. Wheels and spoilers can be 1/3rd of the price aftermarket than main dealer... not that in this case you'd be getting a policy discount mind you !!!! *


"In writing" numerous times.....each time I added something, stating the part and price, then at renewal a complete list...

I was advised that in the event of a claim each notified item is covered up to a maximum cost equal to the price as advised at the time



Trevor said:


> *Most insurers just want to know every little details simply so they can use it against you and allow them to keep a straight voice when they blert out their ridiculous quotation. *


No doubt, which is why it pays to research what is available, decide what you want and price the alternatives to decided whether you want what they offer



Trevor said:


> *I think they also bank on you doing more stuff throughout the year and calling them up so they can get out their calculator and add another 10%.... free money....
> 
> T *


Probably true, I fell for it  , still I had the choice not to make further mods


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Harry said:


> *....still I had the choice not to make further mods *


Which you resisted nicely.


----------

